# American Rules College Football



## Cowboy_Ken (Sep 7, 2016)

American Rules College Football season 2016 has started !!!! 
I cheer on the University of Oregon Ducks as my favorite college team, just as His Holiness the 14th Dalai Lama has,

can we all say TOUCHDOWN together? I think we can, and I don't think we need to be Tibetan to do so! 
So I've proudly stated I'm a DUCKS FOOTBALL Fan, how about you? 
Clean smack talk is okay, but stay away from the gutter so we can keep the thread going. 
And I'd figure saying, "I'm watching on the 'Pac12 Network'" will be allowed, but don't provide a link to ESPN, which will include advertising.


----------



## jim taylor (Sep 7, 2016)

Chip Kelly ruined my eagles. As far as college football Philly isn't really a college town but we have temple and they r turning things around. The wife went to Penn state so we have routing interest there also. Cowboy you should be an eagles fan Chip drafted half the team the 2 previous years.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 7, 2016)

The PREVIOUSLY RELEVANT South Carolina Gamecocks, here!
Spurrier was GODlike.


----------



## harris (Sep 7, 2016)

BUCKEYES. I bleed scarlet n grey.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 7, 2016)

The S.E.C. looks so weak now.
The season is wide open.
At least no Clemson Fans Have Chirped in yet!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Sep 7, 2016)

jim taylor said:


> Chip Kelly ruined my eagles. As far as college football Philly isn't really a college town but we have temple and they r turning things around. The wife went to Penn state so we have routing interest there also. Cowboy you should be an eagles fan Chip drafted half the team the 2 previous years.


I'm a huge Chip Kelly fan. And go figure, I'm a huge 49ers fan since sometime back in the '80s. I think Chip going to SF and coaching a QB light on his feet and fast like Kaepernick will be just what Chip remembers from his days coaching the same type of QB in Oregon.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Sep 7, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Clemson Fans Have Chirped in!


My old car was a Clemson Alumni based on the back window decal.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 7, 2016)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My old car was a Clemson Alumni based on the back window decal.


Sounds like you need a new back window.


----------



## jim taylor (Sep 7, 2016)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm a huge Chip Kelly fan. And go figure, I'm a huge 49ers fan since sometime back in the '80s. I think Chip going to SF and coaching a QB light on his feet and fast like Kaepernick will be just what Chip remembers from his days coaching the same type of QB in Oregon.



Wait till he dump kaepernick for nothing cause he a gang member. it gets old quick. He waiting for the usc job to open up anyway. He just there to ruin them for couple yrs and then bang usc for 15 million a yr.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Sep 8, 2016)

I'm figuring there be no gang banger history with Kap. Anglo-American adopted parents and a bi-racial original set of parents makes this fully unlikely. Although I can see Chip cutting him just "because" as an ongoing threat. And Chip going to USC? Not really probable. Here in the PAC-12, we hold our loyalties very strong and USC would be like stepping down to be the head coaching job for Stanford! 
Yet have I mentioned that my 49ers are favored to win 0-16 of their games this year? Kap is the backup QB and for me, any game they win is a victory even if they win by an entire 1 or 2 points!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Sep 8, 2016)

jim taylor said:


> Wait till he dump kaepernick for nothing cause he a gang member. it gets old quick. He waiting for the usc job to open up anyway. He just there to ruin them for couple yrs and then bang usc for 15 million a yr.


See post above.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Sep 8, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sounds like you need a new back window.


That car was sold as scrap metal years ago, when watching Clemson was just an opportunity to watch your favorite team dominate. At this stage, I'm sure it's facing some recall concerning airbags.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 8, 2016)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That car was sold as scrap metal years ago, when watching Clemson was just an opportunity to watch your favorite team dominate. At this stage, I'm sure it's facing some recall concerning airbags.


All 3 of my four wheel vehicles are under that stupid recall.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Sep 8, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> All 3 of my four wheel vehicles are under that stupid recall.


Happy to contribute, as they say.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Sep 8, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> All 3 of my four wheel vehicles are under that stupid recall.


PM sent…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Sep 8, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> All 3 of my four wheel vehicles are under that stupid recall.


Ummm…not mine…


1998 with only 111,000 on her when she became mine recently. Every oil change per/manufacture recommendations, smooth and easy drive.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Sep 8, 2016)

People forget Kap was fined 10,000 for racial slur dying a game calling someone the N-word


----------



## jim taylor (Sep 8, 2016)

41 million cars have the air bag recall. Including my pickup and my Honda and my Toyota. The crown royals where recalled cause they exploded when they where hit from behind that why cop no longer use them. I am a fan of them tho they r comfortable and drive great wit v8 power


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Sep 8, 2016)

jim taylor said:


> 41 million cars have the air bag recall. Including my pickup and my Honda and my Toyota. The crown royals where recalled cause they exploded when they where hit from behind that why cop no longer use them. I am a fan of them tho they r comfortable and drive great wit v8 power


 The VICKIE exploded from rear end coalitions mainly in active duty police cruisers from, what I understand, was a result of many agencies habit of storing unused shotguns in the downwards facing position, with the gas tank mounted below the trunk. Rear ended, shotgun discharge, tank explosion. 
My girlfriend commented on how comfortable it is to drive, and I pointed out that after 6 hours driving it, you want it comfey.


----------



## jim taylor (Sep 8, 2016)

Cowboy take ur shotgun out of the trunk lol.


----------



## jim taylor (Sep 8, 2016)

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> People forget Kap was fined 10,000 for racial slur dying a game calling someone the N-word



I'm sure we can start a whole new thread of why kap is d-bag but Im sure it will out of hand


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 8, 2016)

I'm patriotic. But not when it comes to cars.
I work on a fleet of American(Mexican/Chinese) vehicles all day long. Every day.
Rather talk about college football.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Sep 8, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm patriotic. But not when it comes to cars.
> I work on a fleet of American(Mexican/Chinese) vehicles all day long. Every day.
> Rather talk about college football.


I would too until my Sooners got beat. We could start 1-4


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 8, 2016)

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> I would too until my Sooners got beat. We could start 1-4


I pick Carolina to win just 5.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Sep 8, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I pick Carolina to win just 5.


The Panthers? Wow gutsy, early call.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 8, 2016)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> The Panthers? Wow gutsy, early call.


No. Gamecocks.


----------



## jim taylor (Sep 8, 2016)

Me too I'm dreading heading to the shop at the moment. I'm not that into college but watch the big games. the cupcakes blowouts get old. I am a fan of the new playoff system tho. I guess if we had a decent team around here is would be more popular. Temple talking about the move to the big 12


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Sep 8, 2016)

I concur. I started this thread for us college football fans to enjoy some good hearted banter amongst each other. Let's all try to focus on that. Agreed?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Sep 8, 2016)

I mean really. I've got friends that still refer to my division as the PAC-10 and at this stage, I can't remember what 2 teams made it the PAC-12 !


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 8, 2016)

When Carolina was in the BIG EAST, the teams we played were a little "softer" it seems.


----------



## jim taylor (Sep 8, 2016)

So who am I watching out for this year. Like I said I watch but don't really keep up on it. I like the look on sabans face when they lose but does anyone have a chance to take them down. I know temple and penn state r out and zero says the gamecocks aren't looking good. Cowboy what about ur ducks do they have a chance this yr?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Sep 15, 2016)

jim taylor said:


> Cowboy what about ur ducks do they have a chance this yr?


I can only hope the DUCKS make it to a well respected bowl game. That said, here we roll into week 3 of play and the DUCKS have moved up from the national ranking of 24 to 22.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Sep 15, 2016)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I can only hope the DUCKS make it to a well respected bowl game. That said, here we roll into week 3 of play and the DUCKS have moved up from the national ranking of 24 to 22.


I like the Ducks, they just need some defense. They always have a high powered offense.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Sep 15, 2016)

Unfortunately, this year and last we've gone with fifth year senior transfer QB's , so nationally we slip fire back regardless of how well we do.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Sep 15, 2016)

Prukop can just throw it down field to the Olympian Allen and let him run under it every time. I think Prukop will have a good year


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 13, 2020)

No going back to the White House for more hamberDERS for Dabbo.
Go SEC!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 13, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I pick Carolina to win just 5.


Yep....5


----------



## tedthetortoise2 (Jan 14, 2020)

Ski U Mah go gophers!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 14, 2020)

Since it looks like there will be no football this year, I'm going to guess that THIS would've been the year that Carolina won the SEC championship......


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 5, 2020)

I was just looking at the SEC CHANNEL 1601
There ARE some teams playing this weekend. But I've never heard of any of them.
Like community school and mail order colleges?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 26, 2020)

The Gamecocks are playing Tennessee now.
That opening drive by Carolina looked pretty sharp.
Touchdown!


----------



## EllieMay (Sep 26, 2020)

LSU made history tonight for losing an opening game after winning the championship... My husband and my daughter are large LSU fans.. I am too unless they are playing A&M.. they are top pick for my son and I... I am having to follow that game online because apparently direct tv removed the necessary channel from my package ? It appears that they are only treading water at this point ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 18, 2020)

I don't understand that game calling against Tennessee.
We needed a touchdown to win with like a minute left on the Tennessee 30.....So we decide to kick a field goal?
Spurrier would've faked it and gone for 7. Or passed and gone for a conversion or the touchdown.
The worst that could've happened was a turnover on downs at the 30.
We don't recruit well.
Trick plays work.
We're now 2 and 2 over wins with Vanderbilt and Auburn


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 26, 2022)

2022 is a better year


----------

